# Corfe Castle Station



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

We took the steam train to this beautiful Dorset village. This view from the foot bridge just had to be painted, just hope I have done it justice. I had a lot of trouble with the shadow and I have to find a better way of getting the effect.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

A terrific, detailed,and difficult painting and you made a beautiful job of it. Very well done.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The painting is very good. I envy how you are able to make such unwobbly lines. My lines hardly ever come out completely straight. The one thing that I think could improve the painting is to dull down the yellow on the awning on the station. It is in the shadow and it just doesn't seem like it should be so bright. I think your shadow came out very good. It's hard to do good shadows.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Grampy said:


> We took the steam train to this beautiful Dorset village. This view from the foot bridge just had to be painted, just hope I have done it justice. I had a lot of trouble with the shadow and I have to find a better way of getting the effect.
> View attachment 39169


Hi Grampy,
This along with all your other paintings are soothing to the soul and so appealing to view. I just love your style.
As for you just started painting Sept. 2015?
Your amazing
Stever


----------

